# Bar Refaeli @ Gindi Fashion Week 2012 in Tel Aviv (17.12.12) - x3 LQ



## MetalFan (25 Dez. 2012)

Only LQ! 



 

 

​


----------



## Punisher (25 Dez. 2012)

super geile Pics


----------



## sahne (26 Dez. 2012)

danke für Bar


----------



## Rolli (26 Dez. 2012)

:thx: dir für die Pics der reizenden Bar


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

Wow..shes such a beauty!


----------



## BlueLynne (28 Dez. 2012)

:thx: für Bar


----------



## vwo100303 (30 Dez. 2012)

trotz lq sehr hübsch


----------



## rlngvns (12 Mai 2018)

Great body


----------



## queenbey12345 (17 Mai 2018)

Such a beauty!


----------

